# intake installation



## chrisff521 (Feb 22, 2011)

I want to install an intake on my 2000 maxima and I know how to do it I just want to know what do I do with all the vacuum lines running to the stock Intake


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Why kind of intake are you getting? Most have the connectors built into the pipe for the vacuum hoses to attach to.


----------



## chrisff521 (Feb 22, 2011)

well I wasn't really planning on spending a lot on one. its just that the stock intake is cracked and I just need a replacement. I was just going to get a cheap one off eBay. and it has a fitting for the big breather hose and a hole for the sensor but what about the vacuum lines.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Ask the seller if it has the vacuum line connections. If not spend the extra money and get one that does. 

What part of the stock system has a crack?


----------



## chrisff521 (Feb 22, 2011)

its the stock couplers where it connects to the throttle body, its ripped up.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

You could try just replacing the couplers...it's the 'accordian' looking rubber piece right?


----------



## mike213player (Jul 6, 2010)

I already installed mine and i was wondering if i needed to do anything with the computer to make it more fuel efficient.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

mike213player said:


> I already installed mine and i was wondering if i needed to do anything with the computer to make it more fuel efficient.


Not necessarily...the ecu relearns on it's own. If you're anal about it though you could always unplug the negative cable to the battery for an hour and then reconnect. Again it isn't necessary but you'll have to reset your radio stations and time if you do it.


----------



## mike213player (Jul 6, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Not necessarily...the ecu relearns on it's own. If you're anal about it though you could always unplug the negative cable to the battery for an hour and then reconnect. Again it isn't necessary but you'll have to reset your radio stations and time if you do it.



i said fuck it im getting myself a motorcycle and only driving this beast when its cold or rain.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Ah ok...good luck


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Here are some pictures of different set ups I've had/have and pics of an INJEN Intake I have for sale $150........you are a 5.5th Gen right?
HYBRID (JWT) SRI


















HYBRID (Vibrant) SRI 


















HYBRID SRI w/3" Cone & MAF Adapter









INJEN INTAKE


----------

